# Anyone here try Replens?



## spmamma (Sep 2, 2007)

Sorry if this is TMI...

Okay, so at 11 months PP, sex is still extremely painful. So I went to see my OB/GYN and after a quick exam she told me that this is a hormone issue likely caused by BFing. She gave me a prescription for an estrogen-based cream but I haven't tried it because I'm too nervous to try a drug that has warnings about it causing cancer. Plus, I really don't like taking hormones, even if it is topical (I even stay away from soy).

I'm not planning to wean any time soon and there's still no sign of AF on the horizon, but I'd like to get back in the saddle again, so to speak. I heard about a product called Replens, that does not contain estrogen. Have any of you tried it? Did it help? Is it safe?

Thanks, mammas!


----------



## Lauren82 (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi,
My midwife gave me some samples of Replens. Yes it is safe. It claims to work for up to 3 days but for me it really only worked for a day. I would compare it to other lubricants except you insert it into the vagina with an applicator. My conclusion after testing it out for awhile is that it was not really any better than KY or something comparable. It is hormone free btw. HTH! PM me if you have any other questions.


----------



## nummies (Jun 9, 2007)

I haven't used that brand. But I find astroglide to be VERY helpful. Less sticky than KY and lasts awhile.

Good luck!


----------



## TefferTWH (May 13, 2008)

I used it for one day and it gave me yeast infection. It is glycerin based, like KY. Liquid Silk is not glycerin based, and there are others out there.


----------



## jillian+1 (Aug 30, 2007)

Is glycerin bad?


----------



## splath (May 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jillian+1* 
Is glycerin bad?

It can cause yeast infections, as it is a sugar.


----------



## spmamma (Sep 2, 2007)

Oh wow. I had no idea! I've tried Astroglide with no luck. KY too.


----------



## eliotsmommy (Mar 18, 2008)

I hear you (on all counts)... I'm 10 months PP and experiencing the same issues. I will offer this word of warning... I was also given a sample of an estrogen cream (Estrace, I think?) and found it to sharply decrease my milk supply.


----------



## jsnv (Jan 2, 2007)

Coconut oil


----------



## shamumama (Feb 28, 2008)

yeah we used coconut oil before and it was GREAT but now need to use condoms to space out the babies... any other suggestions that won't melt the latex? the ingredients in astroglide seem so chemical and gross but then who knows what's in the lube for the condom anyway...

ETA I am about 5 mo. PP and think I have scar adhesion from being stitched up... feels "pinchy."


----------



## eliotsmommy (Mar 18, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shamumama* 
ETA I am about 5 mo. PP and think I have scar adhesion from being stitched up... feels "pinchy."

This sounds familiar. Is this common? Can anything be "done" about it? Does it get better over time? I'm really feeling discouraged...


----------



## jsnv (Jan 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shamumama* 
yeah we used coconut oil before and it was GREAT but now need to use condoms to space out the babies... any other suggestions that won't melt the latex?

...CO melts the latex????????????? Seriously? Holy moly, if this is true I'm soooo glad I found this out before we have any problems.


----------



## pazerific (Oct 25, 2006)

i tried replens (or maybe it was rephresh?) while bfing dd. i was having similar issues where i would feel irritated, but it wasn't a YI or BV, just hormonal weirdness. i really liked it, but it was mildly annoying to need to buy it all the time.


----------



## Kiddoson (Nov 19, 2001)

we use good glide. i got it at the natural store. i would not use anything that had hormones in it, bf or not.


----------

